# [US] [W] Paolo (05), BlueBear, Scoot, etc (H) Francine, Deirdre, Phoebe etc!



## LisyMarie (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi I'm from Reddit so if i make mistakes please let me know!  
I'm looking for my #1 Priority Paolo I also have other cards i'd like to trade but if you have Paolo i will Immediately let you pick first out of my hand of cards. Hopefully i may find him here and some more of my dreamies! also I've done lots of trading on Reddit but since i'm new here i don't mind sending first if that is good for you  so if you have my beloved Paolo don't be afraid to shoot me a pm 

*What I have*: 

*Cards*

? Sydney (377)

? Buck (268)

? Astrid (276)

? Sparro (291)

? Cousteau (229) x1

? Hamphrey (195)

? Mallary (321) 

? Mac (245)

? Cube (286) x1

? Drago (243)

? Phoebe (135)

? Aurora (357)

? Prince (130)

? Joey (266)

? Gaston (263)

? Rodeo (227) 

? Klaus (257)

? Biskit (279)

? Stinky (259)

? Eloise (246)

? Zell (159)

? Deirdre (240)

? Pinky (319)

? Francine (299)

? Goldie (12)

? Rosie (2) 

? Chester (251)

? Tabby (220)

? Freckles (236) x1

? Frank (283) x1

? Flora (274)

? Anchovy (219)

? Ava (250)

*SP Cards*:

? Wendell (209)

? Tommy (108)

? Jingle (217)

? Grams (211) x1

*WA Cards*:

? Buzz (47)

? Boyd (21)

*Figure*:

? Digby

*WA wants*:

? Paolo (05)

Wants:
? Kabuki (037)
? Pekoe (055)
? Beau (167)
? Zucker (364)
? Scoot (147)
? Bluebear (032)
? Benjamin (084)
? Marcel (191)

And if you are interested but have none of my wants just let me know what cards you have and i'll let you know if I'm interested


----------



## Lozzybear (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello! 191 Marcel for your 286 Cube? 

PM me if you're interested in trading. Thanks!


----------



## ESkill (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi! I'm really interested in your Francine. I can offer Marcel, Beau, and Scoot.


----------



## LisyMarie (Nov 22, 2017)

Im going to use francine for Paolo hopefully but thank you for looking


----------



## LisyMarie (Nov 23, 2017)

Bump!


----------

